

It's About The Hashbangs - mikeleeorg
http://danwebb.net/2011/5/28/it-is-about-the-hashbangs

======
program
Twitter does this:

    
    
      http://twitter.com/#!/twitter
    

is parsed by the Google crawler as:

    
    
      http://twitter.com/?_escaped_fragment_=/twitter
    

which is a _301 Moved Permanently_ to the old:

    
    
      http://twitter.com/twitter
    

which in turn redirect to the #! version if you are logged. This is a mixed
approach that mantain backward compatibility (and support Bing, Yahoo and
other crawlers).

